# Peach tree wood?



## jwdesigns (Mar 11, 2014)

Anyone have good results with peach wood? How did you burn it, dryed seasoned or green? Chunked or logs? Strong or mild flavor? Thanks in advance...

JW


----------



## foamheart (Mar 11, 2014)

Peach wood is considered a light smoke. I found I liked it most with pork and its pretty good when mixed with hickory also.

Never to my knowledge would you want to smoke green wood, its smokes out the tars and resins in the wood. That is what folks around here commonly refer to as creosote. Very bitter.

All wood I have cleared, cut or chopped I have always seasoned at least 6 months to a year before using. Cut the wood to match your pit, chunks, splits, whatever you use, but in the past because I was never in a hurry for the wood (most of mine was pecan), we would just cut it, stack it elevated off the ground and come back the next year or so and split or cut it then. I would although find some way to cover it. A piece of sheet metal, plywood, or tarp on top works.

Hope it help you some.


----------



## jwdesigns (Mar 12, 2014)

Definitely helpful, I'm just getting into smoking, have plans to build my first smoker soon, just thinking ahead on the wood I guess... In my county there's several orchards peach and apple about once a year they call on the fire department I'm on to come keep an eye on the fire they set from trimming the trees...

JW


----------



## pit of despair (Mar 12, 2014)

JW,

I always use pear/hickory combo...I take the bark off and slice hockey puck sized blanks from the limbs.

I think any fruit bearing tree wood will be a mild smoke for you.

Teddy


----------



## tyglover (Mar 12, 2014)

Jw

I love peach, split it and cut it into chunks. Peach Nectarine Apricot, etc. all taste relatively the same, they're all great. I used peach to do the thanksgiving bird and it came out great. also used it on ribs. poultry and pork is great on it. 

Enjoy

Tyler


----------



## so ms smoker (Mar 12, 2014)

I think most fruit woods are good with anything. Sometimes alone or with other woods.

  Pare with other woods to see what you like!

   Mike


----------



## jwdesigns (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks all for the input

JW


----------



## concordeer (Apr 30, 2014)

Should you debark all of the wood you burn? Will bark cause bitterness, even if the wood is seasoned?


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Apr 30, 2014)

I always leave the bark on - most of the wood flavor is in the bark.  the center wood has much less flavor difference.  But do make sure yo ucure it as descried above - nice and dry and seasoned is how you want it.


----------

